# Reset after BTX Loader



## VxMxPx (May 2, 2014)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my Acer 5520. For this reason I've prepared _a_ bootable USB stick with _a_ memstick image. I get to _the_ BTX Loader, _the_ menu is displayed, etc. But immediately when I press enter to boot, my computer resets. There's no text displayed or anything. What I've tried:


 two different USB keys
FreeBSD version 10 (64bit and 32bit) and version 9 (the difference is that in 32bit, instead of _a_ restart, the system freeze_s_)
turn ACPI off, safe mode ON, single user, verbose (`boot -v`)
I had Debian installed before, and it worked fine. Any ideas?

Is there any way to turn on some logging or anything that would help me understand better what the problem is?

Thanks.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmmm.... tricky.  Given that it has been so long since you posted I'm guessing you might have given up on this, but if not, I would try:

 Updating your BIOS to the latest version (here is the version 1.33 BIOS for the Acer Aspire 5520, though do check exactly which model laptop you have as there are others it could be)
 Changing BIOS settings to enable/disable hardware and BIOS functions one by one
 Try booting from an external CD drive if you have one available
 Running a utility to test your RAM, such as Memtest86 or Memtest86+.  You said the laptop was running fine, but there is no harm in checking.
All trial and error I'm afraid.  I'm not aware of a method to obtain more diagnostics from the installer at that stage of the boot process, but I'm sure someone will shout if there is.


----------



## bsd4me63 (Nov 4, 2014)

*H*old F8 while the ACER logo is on the screen, quickly let go and then hold again until the laptop beeps. The BSD logo will be on the screen, but it will not go any further. Hit Enter (you must do this every time it restarts).


----------



## VxMxPx (Dec 13, 2014)

So, I was able to install the system from USB stick, without any problems. After installation the problem I described above start happening again though.
I've tried your solution (holding F8) and it did help, thanks. Now I'm trying to understand why. How did you come up with this solution? What does F8 do in this case?

Edit: It doesn't need to be F8, it can be any key, and it's enough if you press it just once during the BIOS. Very odd situation.


----------

